# Help my nervous cat



## rossi46 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have adopted a beautiful male cat about 3 weeks ago. He is so nervous, what can I do to help him relax. I dearly want him to be happy.
He has his own room were he can hide and sleep and we do not enter this room. He does come out to see us later in the evening for some food and the loo. He also likes to play with his toys. We have tried to play with him, occationally he will let us play, but he prefers to play on his own. I have noticed an improvement in his body language, he seemed very scrunched up at first, may be trying to make himself appear smaller so we won't notice him. Any advise would be greatfully received. Thank you


----------



## blogger (Nov 23, 2009)

It's only been 3 weeks give him time! 
If i was you i would just keep on what you are doing, give him his own space, my cat is as stubborn as ever, sounds like yours and shes nearly 10 but she has always been like that, prefers to play on her own unless its a shoe lace  thats the thing with cats when they want you there are there, when you want them, they probably cant be bothered  thats what i love about cats, they have their own mind and know what they want!!

Good luck with him!

How old is he?


----------



## rossi46 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Blogger

Thanks for your reply and encouragement. We thing our new cat is about 3. I am to too sure of his background. The rescue people think he was let out from a very young age and left to fend for himself. No wonder he is not too keen on us humans! I hope in time he will become fond of us and know that we are not going to hurt him. Thanks again.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Bless you for taking him on. He will come around but it may take some time so patience is the key. Try to engage him in play using wand type toys (these will enable him to interact with you whilst maintaining a bit of distance). Invest in a few Feliway plug in diffusers - these should help him feel more relaxed.

*If* he allows you to get close enough try very softly grooming him with a soft brush - especially around the whiskers/head - most cats enjoy this.


----------



## Torsie (Nov 19, 2009)

Well done taking him on, it's lovely to hear of the cats who don't normally get noticed to find loving homes.

I promise you he will get more and more confident, it is really just a case of time.

When we adopted our cat Bella 3 years ago, she was 1 and had never really had human contact we think.

She spent weeks hiding, and only skulking about really really low to the floor and dashing to hide is anyone moved.

We had to be so careful not to move our arms quickly when she was around, or even to twich our feet or move a sofa cushion. But every day she got a tiny bit braver, and it really is just perseverance.

She is now the boss of the house, and SO cheeky it takes believing, she does hide as soon as strangers are over, and is very wary of new humans, but then I don't really mind that.

This is a small taste of jsut how comfortable she is with us though.

How we sleep:










How she climbs all over my desk demanding YouTube videos









Would you believe a cat that wouldn't let anyone touch her when she was adopted, would ever roll around like this?!









So carry on exactly as you are!! Pretty soon you'll wish he was a little be less cheeky! 

(Also, I would suggest having his tray in his safe room with him, just in case he holds his toilets until he is feeling brave enough and is getting uncomfortable.)


----------



## rossi46 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your advise and support. A really big thank you to Torsie, your cat pictures are wonderful.

Our new cat sounds very much like Bella, hiding away and any slight movement, then he's off. Although he seems to be getting braver every day. I am starting to see a little 'sparkle' in his eyes. I just want him to feel safe and happy in his new forever home. The one thing we can give his is plenty of time and patience to develope. 

Thanks again everyone...:thumbup1:


----------



## jilly80 (Nov 28, 2009)

i too have had cats that have behaved in the same way as your new arrival, 3 weeks isnt long and he'll be fine once he gets more used to his new enviroment and trusts you more


----------

